
Pompeo wants all Confucius Institutes in US closed by end of year - eloisius
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/4000219
======
pseingatl
Alliance Française and Goethe Institutes too? Dante Institute? In America, one
language is enough. God spoke English, the proof is the Bible is written in
English. Don't need no other languages. Except maybe...Java.

~~~
emteycz
What do these have to do with Chinese espionage?

